# November Photo of the Month 2021



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

I've taken thousands and thousands of shots, but always felt this was one of my best. It looks like a painting, but it's not. I took this with a film camera.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's one of my favorites that I took (also with a film camera) at a clinic my trainer gave at a dressage barn. I call it "Cowboy Dressage", LOL ....


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's Valor, my new 15 year old Andalusian gelding. The photo would be much better if it wasn't taken with a 6 year old iPhone 😂


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I loved this picture when I took it. If felt nostalgic at the time even. Daddy helping his daughter rope the dummy.


----------



## Heen (Nov 11, 2021)

Hay, here are my two special girls lounging in the sun. This is a picture that has a special place in my heart, love seeing them just chilling and sunbathing.
Thank you!


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

My husband one of the horse we took care of for two weeks a few years ago. He was recovering from Stage IV cancer treatments the year before and was very depressed. This was his first time really being around horses in any real way and he fell in love with this horse--horse therapy! And everything came together, the sweet sad mood, the lighting, the focus. etc.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Riding through the forest with the Bandit Queen.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

UPDATE: November 2021 Photo of the Month voting is open now! You've 15 days for voting. For some reason, I messed up and mixed October/November Photo of the Month 2021 competitions, so we haven't voted for November yet.

Also December Photo of the Month 2021 is open for voting!


----------

